# Fake GPU's Caution!



## P-40E (May 8, 2014)

I think Newegg has got took again, They have 650 Ti's labeled as having 256bit buses with DDR3 memory, And you can just tell from the blue fans and the PCB in the picture that it is faker than Tammy Fay Baker, 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA4U71H85333

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA4B41GP9705

there are 2 of these 650 Ti's listed ,I hate to see anyone get taken!


----------



## Aquinus (May 8, 2014)

It would probably be more useful to tell the folks over at NewEgg instead of us. We can't do a whole lot to change the fact that it's there.


----------



## Kissamies (May 8, 2014)

At least they can't even be 650Ti's because non-Boost 650Ti doesn't support SLI.


----------



## RCoon (May 8, 2014)

These so called 650ti's with SLI support are actually Geforce GT/GTS 6x00/7x00 series GPU's with an Arctic cooler and some NVidia badges slapped on, in case anyone cares.

Bus width, 256mb VRAM and sli support kinda gives it away. (unless these specs are made up)


----------



## rtwjunkie (May 8, 2014)

I've never even heard of that Chinese company!  Best thing is to notify Newegg that improper specs and such are being listed.  Good find though, OP!


----------



## Vario (May 8, 2014)

http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/news/web-business/newegg-ships-counterfeit-core-i7-920-cpus/


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 8, 2014)

Protip: Only buy Newegg from Newegg.  Newegg really shouldn't have brought in third party dealers.


----------



## FX-GMC (May 8, 2014)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Protip: Only buy Newegg from Newegg.  Newegg really shouldn't have brought in third party dealers.



I've never bought Newegg before.  Any tips?


----------



## rtwjunkie (May 8, 2014)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Protip: Only buy Newegg from Newegg.  Newegg really shouldn't have brought in third party dealers.


 
Yep! whenever there has been a choice of Newegg or one of other retailers selling as a "partner" on Newegg, I always pick Newegg.  The only exception to buying Newegg has been the HooToo USB 3.0 cards.  That is so good and so high quality in material and craftsmanship, I ordered another, and then another.  They ship from China, and it's never taken more than 4 days to arrrive to me, and the drivers and firmware are updated pretty frequently too.

But I digress....in general, it's a good idea to only buy from Newegg and not one of the 3rd parties.


----------



## Toothless (May 8, 2014)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...tegory=10&Manufactory=97679&SpeTabStoreType=3


----------



## sazzad_ag (May 8, 2014)

WTF, .................. Nothing to say at all..................


----------



## 64K (May 8, 2014)

Lightbulbie said:


> http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=100006550 50097679 40000010&IsNodeId=1&SubCategory=10&Manufactory=97679&SpeTabStoreType=3



I'm embarrassed for Newegg. GT 610 for $96.58. Marked down from$365.50 but Free Shipping is available.


----------



## rtwjunkie (May 8, 2014)

Methinks that the people at Newegg who handle the posting of items should be REQUIRED to have more knowledge of computers than just how to turn them on and click a mouse.  I mean really, the specs and the "price cuts" should have been a dead giveaway.


----------



## Toothless (May 8, 2014)

rtwjunkie said:


> Methinks that the people at Newegg who handle the posting of items should be REQUIRED to have more knowledge of computers than just how to turn them on and click a mouse.


Maybe they should hire some people from TPU that need a job, and know enough about computer hardware. I'd totally go for that; I need a job.


----------



## Toothless (May 8, 2014)

64K said:


> I'm embarrassed for Newegg. GT 610 for $96.58. Marked down from$365.50 but Free Shipping is available.


Is that $530 I see?


----------



## natr0n (May 8, 2014)

Newegg is a joke lately. They sell shady tablets from 3rd party venders.

I got one in white for my mom and it's outer shell started to crack like eggshells do.

Emailed and called 3rd party people in china since newegg doesn't honor warranty on 3rd party products. 

Long story short got money back via bank and newegg locked my account.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 8, 2014)

Expand "Seller" on the left, check "Newegg."  Problem solved.

Newegg itself only carries:
ASUS
EVGA
VisionTek
Gigabyte
Sapphire Tech
Club3D
Diamond Multimedia
ECS
HP
HIS
Jaton
Matrox
PNY
PowerColor
Sparkle
XFX
ZOTAC


----------



## the54thvoid (May 8, 2014)

P-40E said:


> faker than Tammy Fay Baker,



I have to ask, is that quote from general American evangelical fraudster history or a nod to the most awesome Suicidal Tendencies?


----------



## rtwjunkie (May 8, 2014)

the54thvoid said:


> I have to ask, is that quote from general American evangelical fraudster history or a nod to the most awesome Suicidal Tendencies?


 
It's reference to the first, referring to the fake tears she put out on the television, I believe.


----------



## the54thvoid (May 8, 2014)

rtwjunkie said:


> It's reference to the first, referring to the fake tears she put out on the television, I believe.



I live in hope West Coast late 80's skate metal lives on in our souls. Sorry for the thread hijack!


----------



## m0nt3 (May 8, 2014)

Newegg today is not newegg from 10 years ago. They were a much better company to deal with back then. I am purchasing more from amazon lately.


----------



## remixedcat (May 8, 2014)

I stick to evga! Glad I do!


----------



## Vario (May 8, 2014)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA4U71H85338 pop da hood baby


----------



## remixedcat (May 8, 2014)

Wouldn't be surprised if there was a ratchet products limited co.


----------



## P-40E (May 9, 2014)

My god I had no idea that many fake GPU's were on Newegg! I only thought it was those two 650 Ti's 
I just got a beautiful HIS R9 270 from newegg and got it in just a few days with eggsaver, And it was a good price, I am glad I know the difference in a real GPU and a fake lol. I hope Newegg finally acknowledges this and does something about it, Just imagine how many people will get screwed out of good money if they don't. I hope nobody has yet.  Another thing this could be a major inconvenience for rig builders if these fake parts drive up prices.


----------



## P-40E (May 9, 2014)

Vario said:


> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA4U71H85338 pop da hood baby


Wow! Just Wow! How stupid are people today? LOL I mean really? It has got to be the water!  For F's Sake that fan looks glued to the plastic made to look like a heatsink.


----------



## P-40E (May 9, 2014)

64K said:


> I'm embarrassed for Newegg. GT 610 for $96.58. Marked down from$365.50 but Free Shipping is available.



http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA4U71H89717

So we got a hybrid AMD/Nvidia GPU here hu? HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA OHHHH MAAAANNNNN!    What gets me is where are the warehouses elaborately set up to make fake GPU's ? Really?


----------



## Champ (May 9, 2014)

Hummm....maybe this is why I can't get my 4670k past 4.4


----------



## xBruce88x (May 9, 2014)

P-40E said:


> Wow! Just Wow! How stupid are people today? LOL I mean really? It has got to be the water!  For F's Sake that fan looks glued to the plastic made to look like a heatsink.



That first one looks like a knock off of a Galaxy branded GT640. CLEARLY a fake. Here's the original for reference...

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814162117

LOL they even put the fan shroud on backwards!



P-40E said:


> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA4U71H89717
> 
> So we got a hybrid AMD/Nvidia GPU here hu? HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA OHHHH MAAAANNNNN!    What gets me is where are the warehouses elaborately set up to make fake GPU's ? Really?



Well they almost got by on this one... the specs were right until they listed it as being PCI-E 2.0 rather than 3.0


----------



## GreiverBlade (May 9, 2014)

well they are also on Ebay but with the Ebay "customer protection" i guess if somebody with a bit of computer knowledge will spot the fake and put a reclamation, the seller is forced to refund the items (with sadly most of the time shipping back at the expense of the buyer) unless it was a fake company,which is unlikely on Ebay iirc, they check and confirm the identity, well not like Ricardo.ch who need the confirmation via a code sent by regular mail (not email)

the worst is for customers who know nothing and think they got the right product.


P-40E said:


> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA4U71H89717
> 
> So we got a hybrid AMD/Nvidia GPU here hu? HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA OHHHH MAAAANNNNN!    What gets me is where are the warehouses elaborately set up to make fake GPU's ? Really?


next time don't triple post and... they don't refer it as a AMD/ATI Geforce 640 but label it as a 640SP, SP being the initial of Shader Processors
so basically it would be a half 7870/R7 270/270X





but that's also the catch: only the 7770ghz/8760 OEM  and the R7 version of it have 640SP and they never was one card with 640SP with ATI generation
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/308/radeon-hd-7770-ghz-edition.html
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/1964/radeon-hd-8760-oem.html
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/2553/radeon-r7-250x.html

funny how every card linked here are out of stock... maybe Newegg is doing something, i doubt piece of crap like that sell at the price they put it ... i mean 338€83 for a faked 7770 c'mon .... even a buyer of a GT640 4gb DDR3 is less stupid than that ... i have a seller in list on ricardo.ch ... trying to sell a 7750/7770(since he only mention 7700 serie) for 200chf start price   basically someone who know nothing to what he sell or someone who try to get a fool for profit... i hate the second type  (edit: he's the 1st type ... ahahah just confirmed now)


----------



## P-40E (May 9, 2014)

funny how every card linked here are out of stock... maybe Newegg is doing something, i doubt piece of crap like that sell at the price they put it ... i mean 338€83 for a faked 7770 c'mon .... even a buyer of a GT640 4gb DDR3 is less stupid than that ... i have a selle in list on ricardo.ch ... trying to sell a 7750/7770(since he only mention 7700 serie) for 200chf start price   basically someone who know nothing to what he sell or someone who try to get a fool for profit... i hate the second type [/QUOTE]

I can't stand either, I hate anyone that takes advantage of people. But I suppose that is one of the small prices we pay for a wonderful and free internet. Hopefully people can be warned in time.


----------



## Jetster (May 9, 2014)

I e-mailed them. I'm curious to see what they say

Brand Names
Chong Yang days
Record day Jan graphics
ACS


----------



## 64K (May 9, 2014)

Vario said:


> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA4U71H85338 pop da hood baby



Click on specifications. It says Screen Size 15" lol




Jetster said:


> I e-mailed them. I'm curious to see what they say
> 
> Brand Names
> Chong Yang days
> ...



Post their replies here please. If you get any.


----------



## Darkleoco (May 9, 2014)

http://images10.newegg.com/NeweggImage/productimage/A4U7_1304237035259932086b3y1V9tiY.jpg
Looks like the fan is actually screwed on not glued


----------



## Jetster (May 9, 2014)

Its screwed into a plastic peace that is a pinch fit


----------



## Kissamies (May 9, 2014)

GreiverBlade said:


> but that's also the catch: only the 7770ghz/8760 OEM  and the R7 version of it have 640SP and they *never was one card with 640SP with ATI generation*


What about HD4770 and HD4830?


----------



## broken pixel (May 9, 2014)

RIP Newegg, def not what they used to be. I also would like to see the email they send back jetster.


----------



## GreiverBlade (May 9, 2014)

9700 Pro said:


> What about HD4770 and HD4830?


Woops... i forgot to set the date before 2008 in the filter .... mea culpa


----------



## Devon68 (May 9, 2014)

> How stupid are people today?


Did you hear about the update that makes your iPhone waterproof and how many people fell for it and actually dropped their phones in water after updating.
You should ask them this question.


----------



## R00kie (May 9, 2014)

Devon68 said:


> Did you hear about the update that makes your iPhone waterproof and how many people fell for it and actually dropped their phones in water after updating.
> You should ask them this question.



I also heard that some people on Reddit heard that they can charge their iPhones in a microwave....
So yeah, some people do fall for this.


----------



## GreiverBlade (May 9, 2014)

""Plane Mode" isn't working... i broke my phone!" Anyone? ( urban legend ? )


----------



## Kissamies (May 9, 2014)

gdallsk said:


> I also heard that some people on Reddit heard that they can charge their iPhones in a microwave....
> So yeah, some people do fall for this.


I think it's easier to simply put my 3GS to the USB cable..


----------



## R00kie (May 9, 2014)

9700 Pro said:


> I think it's easier to simply put my 3GS to the USB cable..



Some people lose their stuff quite often, personally I have never seen anyone lose a microwave


----------



## Newegg_Service (May 9, 2014)

P-40E said:


> I think Newegg has got took again, They have 650 Ti's labeled as having 256bit buses with DDR3 memory, And you can just tell from the blue fans and the PCB in the picture that it is faker than Tammy Fay Baker,
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA4U71H85333
> 
> ...


 
Thank you for bringing this to our attention. We have forwarded this information to our internal Marketplace team to review.


----------



## v12dock (May 9, 2014)

Newegg_Service said:


> Thank you for bringing this to our attention. We have forwarded this information to our internal Marketplace team to review.



Do not forget: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA4U71H85338

It's listed as a G96


----------



## hat (May 10, 2014)

Come on Newegg, really?


----------



## Jetster (May 10, 2014)

I got a response: 

*Subject*
Review your third party venders

*Discussion Thread*
* Response Via Email (William)05/09/2014 07:56 AM*
Dear Patrick,

Thank you for contacting Newegg and bringing this to our attention. I have forwarded your feedback to our Marketplace department for review. Thank you for taking the time to contact us so that we were able to address your concerns. We value your business and look forward to serving you.

If you have any further questions or concerns, please visit our FAQs page. If you still require any assistance, please feel free to reply directly to this email. 

Thank you,

William
Newegg Customer Service

Once you know, you Newegg.


----------



## rtwjunkie (May 10, 2014)

Um...i do hope they actually tell us the results. Despite this getting by Newegg, and having some less than knowledgeable people handling marketplace postings, I have faith in them as a corporation to fix this.


----------



## P-40E (May 10, 2014)

gdallsk said:


> I also heard that some people on Reddit heard that they can charge their iPhones in a microwave....
> So yeah, some people do fall for this.



Wow! that is Amazing! No wonder we are loosing our freedoms if people are that brain dead.

LOL I still like the Pop the hood GPU HAHAHA!  Someone should have got that just for a pure novelty.

Newegg must not be looking into it very hard, The fakes are still up on the site! They should pull them immediately! This is absolute insanity! Corporations just do not care anymore! I order my stuff from Newegg, I like Newegg, But people with less knowledge of PC parts should not have to worry about buying fake junk!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GreiverBlade (May 10, 2014)

P-40E said:


> Wow! that is Amazing! No wonder we are loosing our freedoms if people are that brain dead.
> 
> LOL I still like the Pop the hood GPU HAHAHA!  Someone should have got that just for a pure novelty.
> Newegg must not be looking into it very hard, The fakes are still up on the site! They should pull them immediately! This is absolute insanity! Corporations just do not care anymore!


they are up but shown out of stock or non available so they took them out mostly (at last for me they all show like that... ) i guess for removing them from the listing it might take a bit more time than just disabling them from being sell able

ah that one is up (1st one of every link shown here i get with: Available
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA4U71H85338
at last the price droped ... still its a crap price for a crap like that ... eheheh

who want to pay 94.58€ for a Nvidia 9500GT labeled as a GT640  (better take a GT610 if you want a GPU on the perf level of a 9500GT... mmhh even a bit higher bahahaha)

even my MSI R7 240 who cost ~50€ ... ah Chinese fake market ... what a wonder


----------



## P-40E (May 10, 2014)

I wonder what that 650 Ti really is?              http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA4U71H85333
I looked and looked at PCB pics of older GPU's and can't find anything similar. Possible it may just be completely fake?


----------



## JTristam (May 10, 2014)

I laughed so hard until my chest hurt:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA4B41EC3812

Brand: Black Jazz
Set Model: *X3100 front passenger*
And computer connection: wireless mouse and keyboard
Interface: USB
Weight: 520g
Number of Keys: 104
Wireless technology: 2.4GHZ
Wireless distance: 10 meters

And this:

AMD X4 641FM1 quad-core CPU *scattered pieces*
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA4B41H38117

Sombody ban this company quickly.

@P-40E
I don't like what I saw on the backside of its pcb.


----------



## GreiverBlade (May 10, 2014)

P-40E said:


> I wonder what that 650 Ti really is?              http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA4U71H85333
> I looked and looked at PCB pics of older GPU's and can't find anything similar. Possible it may just be completely fake?


judging by the PCB and the 6pin ... i'd say 9800GT











JTristam said:


> AMD X4 641FM1 quad-core CPU *scattered pieces*
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA4B41H38117
> 
> Sombody ban this company quickly.


gosh a FM1 CPU who cost twice the price of my X4 760K FM2 and nearly the price of my A10-7700K FM2+ .... ineed a ban is needed


----------



## Kissamies (May 10, 2014)

Yes it looks very much like a custom PCB 8800/9800GT since there is only a single SLI connector.


----------



## P-40E (May 11, 2014)

This is much worse then if it is keyboards with the cord cut off advertised as wireless and fake CPU's again! Looks like Newegg failed to learn from history and is repeating it! Looks like I may have to find another place to buy the FX-8320 and motherboard I want, I do not want to end up with a old *AMD* *Athlon* XP 2600+ LOL.

Newegg has had ample time to remove the counterfeits. In my book they failed! And I am starting to wonder about Newegg now.  If they really wanted no affiliation wuth scams and frauds they would have removed it already! And that is also how you save face, You don't try to save face by keeping them up on your site, While pretending they might be legitimate by saying they will look into it.


----------



## GreiverBlade (May 11, 2014)

P-40E said:


> Looks like I may have to find another place to buy the FX-8320 and motherboard I want, I do not want to end up with a old *AMD* *Athlon* XP 2600+ LOL..



me i do ... my AXP rig have a 2000+ a 2600+ would be perfect! (except at a 8320 price ... )and i pretty much doubt you will have that "problem" ... 



P-40E said:


> This is much worse then if it is keyboards with the cord cut off advertised as wireless and fake CPU's again!


where did you see the keyboard has the cord cut off? (wireless with a USB interface means USB receiver if it was what got your attention... me it's more "front passenger" who got mine") and btw the CPU advertised on the link "Scattered Piece"(raw translation of the Chinese word for Spare parts i guess) isn't fake, over-expensive surely... or you talk about the 920 incident, or the fact that you could receive something else.



P-40E said:


> Newegg has had ample time to remove the counterfeits. In my book they failed! And I am starting to wonder about Newegg now.  If they really wanted no affiliation wuth scams and frauds they would have removed it already! And that is also how you save face, You don't try to save face by keeping them up on your site, While pretending they might be legitimate by saying they will look into it.


you really know how commercial relation works? and how Newegg management works? of course customers reclamation and statement are important but they still have to investigate further, as Ebay does Newegg will enforce the customer's reclamation in case of fraud (also does Neweeg act as a intermediate for various shop like chineses site IE: Aliexpress Banggood or DX.com )

technically the worse is for those who doesn't know the difference between a fake and a real and think they received the real deal.... (and they shouldn't shop online if they are really like that ... only locally and ask advice from a retailer or friends who have at last the basic knowledge in computers) for the "connoisseur" i think once they spot the fraud they risk nothing... and if they order something and receive a fake : Newegg has the obligation to proceed to a refund, replacement or any other.
(see the i7-920 incident)

also as many said in that thread .... look at the seller and avoid chinese brand like Jinruitai ... and shop "newegg only"


----------



## Asylum (May 11, 2014)

Vario said:


> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA4U71H85338 pop da hood baby


 
Specs say Screen Size 15"
LMAO


----------



## R-T-B (May 11, 2014)

m0nt3 said:


> Newegg today is not newegg from 10 years ago. They were a much better company to deal with back then. I am purchasing more from amazon lately.



Heck it's not newegg from two years ago.  They've just been going downhill lately...


----------



## kn00tcn (May 11, 2014)

P-40E said:


> LOL I still like the Pop the hood GPU HAHAHA!  Someone should have got that just for a pure novelty.



actually there is a card or cooler that can be popped open for dust cleaning... forgot the model though, could be an MSI or something, within the last 1-2 years


----------



## shovenose (May 11, 2014)

For what it's worth: I found a fake iPhone being sold on eBay. I called them up, gave them listing number. Also clicking report button on the page. Half an hour later it was down and the seller's account was disabled. Now THAT"s service.


----------



## GreiverBlade (May 11, 2014)

shovenose said:


> For what it's worth: I found a fake iPhone being sold on eBay. I called them up, gave them listing number. Also clicking report button on the page. Half an hour later it was down and the seller's account was disabled. Now THAT"s service.


yeah Ebay is rather quick on that kind of case.


----------



## Jetster (May 11, 2014)

I sold the same CPU twice on e bay to two different accounts. The address was the same both times the money was taken back within a couple of hours. Luckily I hadn't shipped it. E bay shut them down with in an hour. Obviously Newegg is getting greedy in trying to be like Amazon.


----------



## 95Viper (May 12, 2014)

kn00tcn said:


> actually there is a card or cooler that can be popped open for dust cleaning... forgot the model though, could be an MSI or something, within the last 1-2 years



One was a Galaxy GTX465 and mine are running fine in one of my old systems.


----------



## Toothless (May 12, 2014)

95Viper said:


> One was a Galaxy GTX465 and mine are running fine in one of my old systems.


POP IT LIKE IT'S HOT. I'd be scared of that fan coming off and killing my GPU.


----------



## 95Viper (May 12, 2014)

Lightbulbie said:


> POP IT LIKE IT'S HOT. I'd be scared of that fan coming off and killing my GPU.


I have not had any problems with them and have not heard of any flying off,  anywhere.


----------



## Toothless (May 12, 2014)

95Viper said:


> I have not had any problems with them and have not heard of any flying off,  anywhere.


With my luck, I could change that without trying.


----------



## kn00tcn (May 14, 2014)

Lightbulbie said:


> POP IT LIKE IT'S HOT. I'd be scared of that fan coming off and killing my GPU.



since when do modern gpus (& cpus for that matter) die from not having a fan? i've ran a 9800pro with a dead fan that i didnt realize until system hardlocking in a few UT2k4 matches

i would be more concerned with the fan chopping up things sticking out of the mobo right below the card, they should have had the pivot be on the other side


----------



## Kissamies (May 14, 2014)

9800 Pro ran pretty hot even the fan was working, the stock cooler was too undersized. Also 9700 Pro had pretty bad stock hsf, I popped the shim off from my card (the GPU die was a little lower than shim's edges) and installed a Zalman vf700alcu to it, and no more heat problems.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (May 15, 2014)

I like the Egg for transaction service, but their website is out of control. I just got an email today asking me to vote on my WD Black 1TB I just purchased. Haven't even had enough time to put it through it's paces yet. Worse, I was reminded that last time I commented on a GPU I bought, just factually stating my experiences with it and how my calls to MSI about it were handled, I was throttled by Egg's web staff after trying to respond to MSI's comment. MSI had the gall to imply/assume I had a "issues" with my PC, then in the same comment admitted the GPU might be defective. And they never even offered to RMA it for testing. Newegg refused to post my response to them, even though it wasn't hostile at all.

Newegg has a habit of toeing the line for the manufacturer and ignoring customer response on their product comments pages. So naturally I was thinking why should I bother with this voting on the WD HDD. All they care about are glowing remarks that make them look as if all the stuff they sell is golden. Well it ain't that way Egg, wake the F up.


----------



## rtwjunkie (May 15, 2014)

well, the first two items in the original post are gone from the Egg, but the listing page for all the dubious Treasure Bow stuff that came a few posts after that are still up.  Looks like they really dug under the hood...


----------



## 64K (May 15, 2014)

Yeah, some of the stuff is gone. This is off topic but has anyone noticed that Newegg seems to be losing touch with gamers in general? I follow the price of the EVGA GTX 780Ti looking for a great sale and I've noticed they list the free game Watch Dogs as an $89.99 value. They listed the free game Daylight as an $89.99 value also before that.


----------



## xBruce88x (May 16, 2014)

kn00tcn said:


> actually there is a card or cooler that can be popped open for dust cleaning... forgot the model though, could be an MSI or something, within the last 1-2 years



It's a knock-off of this card... http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814162117 Though Galaxy does make the fans easy to remove like that on some of their cards to make it easier to clean



9700 Pro said:


> 9800 Pro ran pretty hot even the fan was working, the stock cooler was too undersized. Also 9700 Pro had pretty bad stock hsf, I popped the shim off from my card (the GPU die was a little lower than shim's edges) and installed a Zalman vf700alcu to it, and no more heat problems.



yea i remember a lot of the 9700 and 9600s had a tiny cooler that looked like the one on my Abit NF7-S 2.0's chipset cooler...











so i made sure to get this one from Sapphire, which they still have the newegg page for! in fact... that's the exact card i bought back when i actually owned my NF7-S 






http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102600

I logged soooo many hours of starcraft, CS1.6, Half Life 2, CS:Source, Halo: CE, and FEAR on that thing. oh, and WarRock Beta.

and so this part of the post is related to the thread... that was back when newegg was good, very good. before they started changing their site layout and such.


----------



## Kissamies (May 16, 2014)

Oh boy the NF7's..  Had one running with Zalman NB47J passive heatsink no problems.


In fact I put that NB heatsink to almost every my mobo years ago.


----------



## xBruce88x (May 16, 2014)

it was a tough board. it survived 3 hits from lightning. what finally killed it? a bad bios update from Abit themselves. I was soo sad. but a year or so later i came across another abit nf7-s, but with a purple pcb for some reason. but hey i had my nf7 back  I loved EVERYTHING about that board (well except maybe that tiny fan). The nForce 2 Audio was surprisingly very good, along with the LAN even though it was 100mb, but at the time that was all that was needed. but i sold it later since i had already moved on to my ASRock 4CoreDual-VSTA. Yet another tough board. still have it in my grandmother's pc actually. when i finally decide to get her a modern rig (probably just get her a brix from giggabyte) i'll take it back and make an old-school rig with it. I'll track down another 9600xt and throw my voodooII's in it too, and load it up with Win98SE


----------



## Kissamies (May 16, 2014)

Soundstorm is the only thing what I'm missing from nForce2.


----------



## xBruce88x (May 16, 2014)

just for laughs...

http://http.download.nvidia.com/downloads/SoundStorm_5.1/NVIDIA_SoundStorm_Song.mp3


----------



## WhiteNoise (May 17, 2014)

Newegg is still a fantastic company. I've spent thousands buying from them and I will continue to do so. I've been a customer of theirs for well over 10 years now. Living close enough to use their will-call is a plus too. I never even look at what other vendors sell on Neweggs site. I click the Newegg only option.

So many stores do what Newegg is doing with the vendors. Sears, Amazon, etc...

Something is bound to slip through eventually.


----------



## Scrizz (May 17, 2014)

xBruce88x said:


> It's a knock-off of this card... http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814162117 Though Galaxy does make the fans easy to remove like that on some of their cards to make it easier to clean
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I loved my 9800pro later flashed to 9800XT. that thing was beast!!!! I replaced the stock cooler with a VGA silencer Rev.3
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/ArcticCooling/VGASilencer_Rev3/
played quake3, BF, CSS, even Halo. on that

I replaced it with a 1950pro many years later


----------



## xBruce88x (May 17, 2014)

its called knock offs... it was a big thing with shoes, clothing, etc, etc... way back when. now its spread to computer parts. its more or less scamming.


----------



## xBruce88x (May 18, 2014)

its fake because they are selling it as one thing while giving you something far older and inferior, that and we don't even know if they are actual working cards since no one seems to want to buy one.


----------



## P-40E (May 24, 2014)

They took down the 650 Ti's But they still have some fake GPU's still up. For a minute I was happy thinking Newegg removed all those fake vendors, But nope! It is now obvious Newegg knows counterfeit products are being sold on their site by criminal vendors. And yet they have done nothing to correct it, And Newegg even knows some people know what is going on, And since Newegg has only removed some fake hardware. It's obvious they are trying to make people think they did something about it, But they did nothing about it. They had a long time to correct this, And any legitimate company would have corrected this the first minute they knew about it.  I know Newegg has legitimate products. And I know as long as you buy products from Newegg instead of a vendor on their site you should be ok. But the fact that they know they have criminal vendors is not helping Newegg to keep a trusting relationship with customers. And this will also will cost them business. Which is why I can't understand why they do not want to correct this! It's insanity!             This is a shame too! Because I like shopping at Newegg. They always have very good prices.  ("on their real hardware anyway lol")  And I always had good service with them. I hope they wise up and put a stop to this. I would hate to see them go down the sewer hole.


----------

